# Masamoto ks wa gyuto clones



## Slk707

Hello everyone I'm looking for a clone or a knife with a similar profile I like the large flat area on the ks?


----------



## HRC_64

Slk707 said:


> Hello everyone I'm looking for a clone or a knife with a similar profile I like the large flat area on the ks?



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...quot-PROFILE-GYUTO-CONTENDERS?highlight=clone
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/33990-Looking-for-a-KS-clone?highlight=clone


----------



## Slk707

Thank you


----------



## panda

why dont you wait for a real KS to show up in the classifieds? i guarantee you you'll see one soon.


----------



## emiliano

http://www.korin.com/HMA-CWAGY-270?sc=27&category=8549827

Korin has a few in stock. Just purchased mine.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

KS is an excellent, elegant knife. FWIW, just one guys opinion, I bought several profile clones; all are significantly different from the KS in some way (wide bevel, heavy workhorse, laser). Then I got a KS and didnt like it as much as any of the others - it just didnt suit me.


----------



## K813zra

GorillaGrunt said:


> KS is an excellent, elegant knife. FWIW, just one guys opinion, I bought several profile clones; all are significantly different from the KS in some way (wide bevel, heavy workhorse, laser). Then I got a KS and didnt like it as much as any of the others - it just didnt suit me.



I like my KS, a lot, but I am not a fan of the clones that I have used. I came to learn that while I like the profile it is the whole package that makes the KS.  Anyway, I agree that the clones are missing what makes the KS a KS. Most are still nice knives though.


----------



## Jovidah

K813zra said:


> Anyway, I agree that the clones are missing what makes the KS a KS.


The pricetag and ability to resell them in 2 hours with a profit?


----------



## K813zra

Jovidah said:


> The pricetag and ability to resell them in 2 hours with a profit?



Hah, maybe but I am not selling mine. It became my most used knife very quickly.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Clones, clones and more clones! Except some of the clones arent even close to being clones. Make any sense?


----------



## chinacats

Clone should be a genetic duplicate? Am I missing something?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Indeed. One would have to speak with the clone king to find out why some came out with a 23rd chromosome.


----------



## emiliano

This knife is awesome! I recommend you buy the KS instead of a clone. Cooking right now is a joy, but I am at a different place in life as a Chef that I don't need to be cutting though tremendous amount of prep, more so just a few technical items that I work on. I love my Shibata Kotetsu and Takeda, but I needed something stiffer and I only use my Shirogami Takobiki for fine slicing. Everyone I asked would always recommend something other than the KS, but I am glad I made the purchase. 

One thing I can say is that I am not too sure if I would like to use this knife as a workhorse. I can definitely imagine how it would be harder to rock this knife as a prep or line cook at any establishment with decent volume. I also wouldn't recommend this knife if you are still developing your sharpening abilities on whetstones, you will have to sharpen this knife more often than most.

On a side note, I wish the kanji were stamped deeper like most Masamoto knives. Also, my Takobiki is 270mm and you can see how much longer the supposedly 270mm KS is.


----------

